# Zugriff auf dbf (dBase)



## JeFi (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne über eine Java-Anwendung Daten in eine DBF-Datei schreiben.

Dazu nutze ich eine ODBC-Verbindung, da ich leider keinen kostenlosen JDBC-Treiber gefunden habe.

Wenn ich jetzt ca. 100 Zeilen mit einem INSERT INTO einfüge braucht er dafür 1-2 Minuten! Da ich aber bis zu 40.000 Zeilen einfügen muss ist dies nicht akzeptabel. Hab ihr vielleicht einen Tip für mich was ich falsch mache bzw. wie es schneller geht?


```
Connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft dBase Driver (*.dbf)};SourceType=DBF;DriverID=277;Exclusive=Yes;BackgroundFetch=Yes;Collate=Machine;Null=Yes;Deleted=Yes;DefaultDir=c:\\Test");

PreparedStatement psArticle = connection.prepareStatement(" INSERT INTO artikel.dbf (LIDLNR,BEZ,PREIS,USTCODE,WARENGR,PFANDKZ,STATUSKZ,WAAGEKZ,TARAKZ,KARTONPLU,MENGE,KETTPLU,MODIFIED,GELOESCHT,KOLLIINHAL,SWWNR,REFUNDKZ,GLOBRABKZ,MINUSCODE,ABSCHRKZ,ALTERSKZ,STATUS,GEWICHTSKZ,VERKAUFSKZ,R_FILL) "
									+ " VALUES(?,?,?,?,?,?,0,?,?,'0000',1,?," + currentDate + ",false,1,'','1','1',?,'1','0',10,?,0,'') ");
HashSet<String> hsDoubleData = new HashSet<String>(1000);
for (Article article : ((ArticleTableModel) tblArticleExport.getModel()).getArticles()) {
						
	if (hsDoubleData.add(article.getNo())) {
		psArticle.setString(1, article.getNo());
		psArticle.setString(2, article.getDesc());
		psArticle.setFloat(3, new Float(article.getPrice()));
		psArticle.setString(4, article.getTax());
		psArticle.setString(5, article.getWareGroup());
		psArticle.setString(6, article.getDeposit());
		psArticle.setString(7, article.getScaleCode());
		psArticle.setString(8, article.getTaraCode());
		psArticle.setString(9, article.getKettPLU());
		psArticle.setString(10, article.getDeposit());
		psArticle.setByte(11, (byte) ((article.getWeightCode() == null || article.getWeightCode().equals("0")) ? 0 : 1));

		psArticle.addBatch();
	}				
}

psArticle.executeBatch();
```





Für jeden Tip wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Danilitikus (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo JeFi,

hast Du auch schon an die Verwendung einer dBase-Engine für Java gedacht - also nicht über ODBC/JDBC, z.B. xBaseJ (= Open Source)?


----------



## JeFi (19. Mai 2008)

Hi Danilitikus,

erstmal danke für deine Antwort.

Ja habe xBaseJ und eine ähnliche Libary schon ausprobiert! Hatte da aber Probleme mit Fließkommazahlen! Deshalb habe ich mir jetzt quasi eine eigene Lib geschrieben in der ich die Datei nicht in 6 min sondern 1-2 Sek. erzeuge. (hatte eine Seite gefunden, in der der Aufbau von DBF Dateien erklärt war) !


----------

